# 32 bit exe to 64bit exe??



## Solaris17 (May 29, 2008)

i wan wondering if anyone knew of a program that could take basic 32bit exe's and make them 64bit ones.....or if anyone know how to compile a .bat file to 64bit


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i wan wondering if anyone knew of a program that could take basic 32bit exe's and make them 64bit ones.....or if anyone know how to compile a .bat file to 64bit



You can compile a .bat file? I thought they were basically shell scripts?

Anyway, i'm fairly sure that there isn't a program to convert a 32bit exe to a 64bit exe, the easiest way of getting a 64bit exe is simply to recompile the source on a 64bit platform - there might be some flags for gcc to compile for a 64bit platform on a 32bit platform but i've not heard of them


----------

